# Product portfolio C&C



## LiveinColor (Feb 2, 2015)

So, I'm sending out my monthly e-mailer on Wednesday. I wanted to incorporate some of my new product shots. But I've only started doing product photography this year. So, to bulk up my product portfolio, I shot a crap ton of makeup yesterday. I wanted to get some feedback and make sure it looks like a balanced portfolio rather than an afternoon of shooting. Product - Jesca Cluff Photography


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2015)

"Balanced"?  In what sense?  Definitely a very strong group of images with excellent lighting and post-processing, but I don't really see it as a cohesive set.  What is the relationship between the sunglasses and the make-up powder?


----------



## LiveinColor (Feb 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> "Balanced"?  In what sense?  Definitely a very strong group of images with excellent lighting and post-processing, but I don't really see it as a cohesive set.  What is the relationship between the sunglasses and the make-up powder?



I don't mean cohesive. Sorry I should have explained that better. I mostly shoot beauty and makeup, but I did want to throw in some other items to show I'm versatile with products and can do more than just makeup. I shot and edited all but 3 of those images yesterday. So, I really just wanted to be sure it didn't look half-assed. I'll see about adding in more non-makeup shots to balance it out.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

Nope... they definitely look full-assed to me. Good job.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 3, 2015)

The pics all look great to me but they are very far away from what my photography comfort zone is.

If people really pay $150 for a post processing workshop I am moving to Utah.


----------



## LiveinColor (Feb 3, 2015)

407370 said:


> The pics all look great to me but they are very far away from what my photography comfort zone is.
> 
> If people really pay $150 for a post processing workshop I am moving to Utah.



I actually need to raise my prices on that.. But don't move to Utah. The photography market here is crap. I market myself to agencies out of state.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 4, 2015)

LiveinColor said:


> I actually need to raise my prices on that.. But don't move to Utah. The photography market here is crap. I market myself to agencies out of state.


I normally charge a curry per session, maybe I should up my prices to include nan bread.

Good Luck


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Feb 4, 2015)

The images are awesome, as usual.  I really like the make-up with the brushes as well as the sunglasses on the blue and yellow.  I think the other sunglasses on the rose-ish background needs something but I don't exactly know what it is yet.  It may be the colors don't work as well as they did with the other image. Of course I also like the first two photo's witht he perfume and the lipstick.

Edit: Also, can verify the photo market in Utah is super cheap.  Many momtographers with T3i's (not a bad camera) and 18-55's (not a bad lens).  It's really hard to get people booked for a livable price.


----------



## Ron Smith (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicely shot - I think the graphic compositions with the makeup rock.  Love to see how the pump was lit - really makes the shape interesting.  I hope your mailer is working for you.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 5, 2015)

It says something that you are capable of making all of those very different images in an afternoon. If your prospective client likes the work I'd sincerely consider informally letting them know that's how those were made. It will let them know how capable you are on the busiest days and with small time constraints.


----------

